# OpenOffice.org 2.3.0: libnpsoplugin.so, dov'è?

## to.alex

È normale che nell'installazione da sorgenti di OpenOffice.org manchi il file in oggetto, che dovrebbe invece trovarsi in /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libnpsoplugin.so come sembra recitare il link simbolico in .mozilla/plugins/libnpsoplugin.so creato nella mia home proprio da OpenOffice quando chiedo l'integrazione con seamonkey/firefox?

L'installazione è stata fatta con i seguenti USE flag:

```
-binfilter cairo cups dbus -debug eds -elibc_FreeBSD firefox -gnome gstreamer -gtk java kde ldap -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as_IN -linguas_be_BY -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_dz -linguas_el linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_en_ZA -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml_IN -linguas_mr_IN -linguas_nb -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nr -linguas_ns -linguas_or_IN -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sh_YU -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr_CS -linguas_ss -linguas_st -linguas_sv -linguas_sw_TZ -linguas_ta_IN -linguas_te_IN -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_ti_ER -linguas_tn -linguas_tr -linguas_ts -linguas_uk -linguas_ur_IN -linguas_ve -linguas_vi -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu mono -odk -pam -seamonkey sound -webdav -xulrunner
```

Ho notato anch'io il -seamonkey e il -xulrunner, ma guardando l'ebuild di openoffice (alla riga 237), la condizione è che ci sia attivo uno dei tre flag fra firefox, seamonkey o xulrunner per attivare, in fase di compilazione, l'opzione --enable-mozilla e l'opzione --with-system-mozilla=${browser} dove ${browser} viene impostato come "firefox" in base al flag presente.

Se serve l'emerge --info lo trovate qui

Ah, la libreria in questione non è presente nel sistema da nessuna parte.

----------

## djinnZ

aggiungi a FEATURES keeptemp e verifica che in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice... esista il file. Se c'è apri direttamente un bug, possibile che non venga copiato.

----------

## to.alex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> aggiungi a FEATURES keeptemp e verifica che in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice... esista il file. Se c'è apri direttamente un bug, possibile che non venga copiato.

 

Ok, ci vorrà giusto un po'   :Wink:  , ma provo.

Faccio sapere appena finisco.

Per ora grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Spiacente di non avere un metodo migliore, lo so che compilare quel mattone è doloroso.

Comunque a naso (domani, forse, compilo anche io OOo e vedo che combina) il make di OOo dovrebbe avere una istruzione del genere 

```
install libnpsoplugin.so $DESTDIR/opt/openoffice-2.3.0/lib/libnpsoplugin.so
```

 invece di 

```
install libnpsoplugin.so $DESTDIR/lib/libnpsoplugin.so
```

 volendo anche mentre compila potresti provare a fare una ricerca all'interno dei makefile per vedere se trovi qualcosa, così non vai avanti a compilare tutto per niente.

Fammi sapere se ho indovinato...

----------

## to.alex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Spiacente di non avere un metodo migliore, lo so che compilare quel mattone è doloroso.
> 
> Comunque a naso (domani, forse, compilo anche io OOo e vedo che combina) il make di OOo dovrebbe avere una istruzione del genere 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, vabbè, non ci vuole poi molto. Fra ccache, tmpfs e non so cos'altro in un'ora e mezza, due ore al massimo, si compila, è che con keeptemp comunque non mi ha mantenuto le varie directory, tra cui work, quindi ho ricompilato con ebuild openoffice-2.3.0.ebuild compile, per poter vedere cosa va a fare.

Morale della favola, dopo la compilazione, sotto la direcotry /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 del file libnpsoplugin.so non vi è traccia, quindi non viene proprio compilata, e ciò mi fa pensare che quelle due opzioni per lo script configure (--enable-mozilla e --width-system-mozilla=firefox) non vengano impostate, anche perché nel config.log della directory work, di queste due opzioni... neanche l'ombra.

Ora provo a fare tutti i passaggi e a vedere se e perché si perde queste opzioni.

----------

## djinnZ

mozilla come lo hai installato?

----------

## to.alex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mozilla come lo hai installato?

 

emerge --ask mozilla-firefox

e con questi flag 

```
-bindist -debug -filepicker gnome ipv6 java -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_tr -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama xprint
```

Comunque, spulciando meglio ho visto che quelle opzioni vengono impostate nei file

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/distro-configs/Gentoo.conf

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/distro-configs/Gentoo.conf.in

Solo che a questo punto per me è diventata troppo complicata. Mi sa che al più tardi lunedì aprirò una segnalazione di bug.

----------

## djinnZ

L'unica cosa che noto è che non hai una lingua selezionata o mi sbaglio?

Rispetto te ho solo gtk e binfilter attive ma non capisco perchè hai attivato il supporto a kde in OOo man non gnome mentre in mozilla hai gnome attivo, però finchè non finisco resto al 2.2, per ora.

----------

## to.alex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che noto è che non hai una lingua selezionata o mi sbaglio?

 

Nel make.conf ho un LINGUAS="en". Dovrebbe essere valido.

 *Quote:*   

> Rispetto te ho solo gtk e binfilter attive ma non capisco perchè hai attivato il supporto a kde in OOo man non gnome mentre in mozilla hai gnome attivo, però finchè non finisco resto al 2.2, per ora.

 

Ehm... andando a memoria, ho tolto gnome da dovunque potevo. Poi in realtà dovrei sempre sistemare le USE flags, togliendo quelle specifiche delle applicazioni dal make.conf e spostandole in /etc/portage/packages.use, in modo da lasciare nel make.conf solo quelle generiche valide per l'intero sistema, e in effetti OOo è già sistemato così, mentre FF no.

Comunque, se stai compilando OOo 2.3, fammi sapere se a te viene installata questa libreria, così almeno vedo aprire una segnalazione di bug, o indagare ancora sul mio sistema.

Per ora, comunque, grazie.

----------

